# Beretta USA Presents Next Generation Handgun to the Department of Defense - M9A3



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

*Beretta USA Presents Next Generation Handgun to the Department of Defense*

Beretta USA Presents Next Generation Handgun to the Department of Defense - General - News


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Glad to see that besides making Brigadiers and Vertecs again - they are making different variants. Supposedly this will be for sale to the public next year as well. 

I don't care for the Vertec grip - but I do still like seeing various 92's out for sale


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Upgrades to conform to the present requirements of the DOD with the interchangeability of existing parts the Military has accumulated over the past 28 years and at a cost less per unit than the current M9. Sounds like a winner for Beretta. The next step is the trials. Good luck to the rest of the field as we all know what happened first time around.


----------

